# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  INFORMACION SOBRE DAÑO POR FRIO EN PLATANOS, Y METODOS DE CONSERVACIO NDE LA CARNE Y PIMIENTO

## susan788

Buenos dais, Desearia que me apoyen a buscar mayores fuentes de informacion si tuvieran algunos datos, sobre esto temas: DAÑO POR FRIO EN PLATANO,METODOS DE CONSERVACION EN CONGELACION, SIN CONGELACION Y AL VACIO DE LA CARNE,Para evaluar la vida util de la misma. 
y Metodos de ALmacenaje del pimiento en Congelacion y al ambiente, con o sin envase.
Como parte una prueba de laboratorio de mi universidad.
Es u ntema de investigacion.
Agradeceria si algun tuviera alguna informacion de ello. 
Gracias
Saludos. 
Susan Ortega Asencios
ing.AgroindustrialTemas similares: Ayuda...Información sobre la producción de cebolla y tomate. Busco informacion sobre proyectos SIT en Peru Informacion sobre Resoluciones Administrativas informacion sobre venta y manejo agronomico de menestras Minag ofrece información diaria sobre precios de alimentos

----------

